# Greece - Tour of Daphne 230km- 7days m/sport event



## Panosb (Dec 22, 2017)

*GREECE: A 7days multisport tour in Olympus Mountain - Meteora - Delphi (Tour of Daphne)*


I’m very glad to propose you a totally different sport -vacation experience than you have ever been used to. 
You have the opportunity to spend your sports vacation in central Greece and to meet some of the most beautiful places in the world. 
Blend with three masterpieces of nature, ancient mythology and history!
*Olympus:* the mountain of the 12 Gods of Ancient Greece.
*Meteora:* nature’s grandeur in conjunction with history, architecture and man’s everlasting desire to connect with the Divine. 
*Delphi:* the Pan-Hellenic sanctuary of Delphi, which had the most famous oracle of ancient Greece.
I invite you to take part in the Tour of Daphne, which follows the trails of the myth of Apollo and Daphne.
Meet Greece and Greek mythology.


In the following I provide you with more information:
*GREECE: A 7days multisport tour in Olympus Mountain - Meteora - Delphi (Tour of Daphne)
May, 14th-20th of 2018.*
Enjoy a 7days multisport tour in Central Greece including the TOUR OF DAHPNE, a 230 km tour for road bikes from Tempi to Delphi.
*Road cycling | Cycling Excursions | Swimming | Hiking| Climbing | Yoga | Canyoning | Kayak | Museum | Greek Mythology | Greek Cuisine etc*


*The programme of the Tour:*
*14/5/18 - 1st day:* Visitors' Arrival
(_The arrival and the welcoming of the visitors at seaside of Pieria take place on the 1st day._)
*15/5/2018 - 2nd day:* 159 km-Olympus Road bike tour
(_159 km bike tour, climb with road bikes to Olympus mountain, bike excursion to get to know the shores of the area, swimming_)
*or*
*15/5/2018 - 2nd day:* Road Tour 86 km Climb to Pierikos Olympus [alternative excursion]
(_86km road tour, climb with road bikes to the feet Pierikos Olympus, bike excursion to get to know the shores of the area, swimming_)
*or*
*15/5/2018 - 2nd day:* Crossing the Enipeas Gorge- Olympus [alternative excursion]
(_hiking trip to the gorge of Enipeas, the most famous Gorge of Olympus mountain_)
*16/5/2018 - 3rd day:* Guided tour at ancient Dion, visit to the gorge & the waterfalls of Orlia (Elikonas river) [alternative excursion]
(_multisport tour -hiking, swimming, walking, yoga, canyoning-, visit to the archaeological site of Dion, visit to the Orlia gorge in northern Olympus_)
*17/5/2018 - 4th day*: Visit to Meteora
(_multisport tour (trekking-climbing), visit to Meteora, visit to Museum of Natural History and Mushrooms_)
*18/5/2018 - 5th day*: Multisport Tour (cycling-canoeing-guided tour) in Vale of Tempe
(_multisport tour: cycling from Pierias' shores to the Valley of Tempe, tour in the village of Ampelakia & Agia Paraskevi, in archeological findings, riverside, canoeing crossing to Pinios river_)
*19/5/2018 - 6th day*: Tour of Daphne-Cyclosportive -Mythical Event 230 km
(_Early in the morning we go by bus to the start of "Tour of Daphne" Cyclosportive -Mythical Event 230 km to participate in the innovative cycling event, which combines history, mythology, culture and sports!_)
*20/5/2018 - 7th day:* Tour at the archaeological place of Delphi- free time and accommodation to Delphi
(_On Sunday morning all the cyclists of the "Tour of Daphne" meet for a guided tour in the archaeological area of Delphi. All visitors enjoy free time and the stay in Delphi._)


The following are included In the price of 7 days holidays :
• Full organization from Cyclinghellas.
• Transportation from and to the Athens' and Thessalonikis' airport.
• The subscription to "Tour of Daphne" -Cyclosportive Mythical Event 230.
• 12 provisions for all cyclists at "Tour of Daphne". See 2nd Tour of Daphne - Cyclosportive Mythical Event 2018
• Experienced and certified cycling/mountain/climbing instructors and guides.
• All the activities (cycling, hiking, climbing, Yoga, kayak, canyoning, visits to museums, short cycling excursions, swimming).
• Trekking-fitness bicycles and helmets for easy bike excursions, provided upon request.
• Insurance coverage for personal accident during the 7days vacations.
• First Aid for every tour provided in the Service Car.
• Service car with distinctive lights and mechanical support for the cyclists, for all 7days.
• Daily Course Technical Briefing for each route.
• Daily presentation (projector): The Greek Ancient Mythology (myths, legends, historical information about each place).
• Trailer for the bikes’ transfer for all days.
• Transfer – transportation by bus during the 7 days vacations.
• The stay (1st-5th day to the Pieria seaside and 6-7th day to Delphi) in 4* hotels.
• All the meals (breakfast, lunch and dinner for all the days & vegetarian menu).
• Flavors from Greek cuisine and Mediterranean diet. Special, rich and delicious menu.
• All the snacks for all these days (sandwiches, dried nuts, dried fruits, cereals bars, fruits/person).
• Water for all days, provided by the Service car.
• Coffee and sweets for all the days.
• Short sleeve jersey with Tour of Daphne and Cyclinghellas logos.
• Cycling bandana with Cyclinghellas logos.
• The tickets for the Museums and the guided tours.
• Information about the arrival and the departure.
• Digital photo-album of all days distributed to all cyclists.
• Digital video clip of all days distributed to all cyclists.
• Number stickers for the luggage.
• The Value Added Tax.
*IMPORTANT NOTE: *
_If you wish an extra free stay in Athens or Thessaloniki (it depends on the airport of your arrival/departure), so as to get a better perspective of these two cities, we offer you a non cost stay in a 4* hotel in the city of your choice, before or after the 7days multisport tour (which will be held on 14-20/5/2018). More specifically, the free stay is provided either for the 13th or the 21rst May 2018.
Please note that the above is a special offer and it is a separate offer from the full package of the event. 
*It is very important* to complete the form you will find in the following link, so as to take advantage of this offer. 
https://goo.gl/forms/8VetD8OWRcp1HKaM2
*Don’t forget* to make your reservation before or immediately after your registration, due to the limited number of free stays._


*For more details visit our web-site.*
https://www.cyclinghellas.gr/en/tou...a-delphi-tour-of-daphne?utm_source=_bourikas_


_I am looking forward to meet you in Tour of Dahpne!!!
Panagiotis Bourikas (Fb: panagiotis.bourikas)
Member of Cycling Hellas
At the past I was a Canoe – Kayak champion of Greece and a parachuter 
At the present I declare myself as a cyclist (PBP1200. Brevet 600,400, 300, 200), a marathoner and married with 4 children.
In the future I plan to continue my course as a collector of experiences.
_


----------

